# ZASKAR oder NICHT ?



## tomasius (6. Mai 2005)

Hi!
hab' beim großen E. diesen GT Rahmen gekauft. Man ist ja neugierig was da nächste Woche eintrudelt . . . ein ZASKAR ?  
Folgende Infos habe ich:
ca. 6 Jahre alt
7005er Aluminium
XT SLR Bremse (ich glaube U- Brake ?)
Endstück am Oberrohr scheint nicht gewölbt zu sein 

Also,   oder   

 tom


----------



## Steffen04 (6. Mai 2005)

jep, des dürfte ein Zaskar sein. Anno 92 circa ( mehr wird die R-Nr. verraten ) Müsste noch das knotenblech zwischen den Streben am Inenlagergehäuse haben. Schön !

Gruß  

edit: les ich ja jetzt erst: 7005er kommt nicht hin, aber vielleicht hat er sich da auch vertan ...  Mit dem angegebenen Alter von 6 Jahren passts auf gar keinen Fall !!
Naja, wird sich zeigen, ich würd aber trotzdem sagen, dass es einer ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (6. Mai 2005)

moin,

naja, so wie das flache Rohr ausschaut, ist es ein Zaskar, Glueckwunsch!
Was das Alter angeht, scheint mir, dass der Rahmen definitv aelter als 6 Jahre 
ist.
U-Brakes gab's am Zaskar nur bis 1991 oder 1992.
Hast du die Rahmen-Nummer?

Auf jeden Fall hast du ein feines Teil ergattert. Was hat denn der Spass gekostet, wenn man fragen darf?

so long
oldman

EDIT: muesste 6061 Alu sein und in USA gebrutzelt, schöööön!


----------



## tomasius (6. Mai 2005)

ja danke. 
was ist denn mit dem geraden Oberrohrende ? Gab's das nur beim Zaskar? Bin bei den vielen Erklärungen immer noch nicht ganz sicher.   
wenn's kein Zaskar ist, sind 50  doch okay, oder ? 
tom  
meine finger haben so gezuckt, ich konnte nicht anders und das obwohl mein aggressor gerade erst fertig georden ist . . .


----------



## oldman (6. Mai 2005)

tomasius,
bin mir 100% sicher, dass es ein Zaskar ist. Und, 50 ist ein Schnaeppchen.
oldman


----------



## tomasius (6. Mai 2005)

IHR WOLLT MICH ÄRGERN ! ! ! 
ich hab' euch doch nichts getan


----------



## oldman (6. Mai 2005)

schau mal hier diesen Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130162

dein GT ist entweder ein 1991er oder 1992er Baujahr, das ist doch nicht aergerlich...   
was anderes, hat der Verkäufer noch mehr von solchen Rahmen   , ich setz mich gleich in's Auto, wenn's sein muss.

so, dann bin ich mal auf die vielen Bilder vom Aufbau gespannt!!
oldman


----------



## tomasius (6. Mai 2005)

ja cool. dann warten wir mal ab. . . das ding müsste nächste woche eintreffen.

als freue ich mich mal ein wenig  . Auch wenn SIE mich erschlagen wird. "NOCH EIN RAD ?"


----------



## Morfeus (6. Mai 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> IHR WOLLT MICH ÄRGERN ! ! !
> ich hab' euch doch nichts getan



also ich bin mir nicht so sicher ob es nicht vielleicht doch eine billige Kopie eines Zaskars aus billigem Wasserrohr ist. Die Ausfallenden sehr sehr komisch aus...



























Das ist Ärgern! Die anderen Auskünfte waren ernst, korrekt und lobend   
Schönes Teil, Glückwunsch!

Morfeus


----------



## zaskar76 (6. Mai 2005)

wenn da ne 7005 eingeschlagen ist oder keine 8-stellige rahmennummer die ausschließlich aus zahlen besteht müsste es ein panthera sein...


----------



## tomasius (6. Mai 2005)

@ morfeus: 

schelm    

@ zaskar76:

ist der preis denn dann zu hoch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (6. Mai 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> @ morfeus:
> 
> schelm
> 
> ...



Wenn der Rahmen nicht defekt ist, sind 50,- Euro niemals zu hoch! Egal ob Zassi oder Pantera. Sieht aber schon nach ´nem Zaskar aus, du kannst den Jungs ruhig glauben   
Panteras waren lackiert (rot, silber oder schwarz), wenn der Rahmen poliert (ball burnished) ist, dann ist´s ein Zaskar.


----------



## tomasius (7. Mai 2005)

hi !

ist da ein festes schaltauge dran oder fehlt da das auswechselbare schaltauge ? 

es lässt mir keine ruhe   

gruß & dank


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Mai 2005)

festes...


----------



## tomasius (7. Mai 2005)

man dankt !


----------



## kingmoe (7. Mai 2005)

Leider habe ich schon mehrere ausgedrehte Gewinde an Zaskar-Schaltaugen gesehen. Dann nicht lange ärgern, sondern einen Stahleinsatz (Helicoil) einsetzen lassen. Das hält dann ewig!


----------



## tomasius (8. Mai 2005)

hi. hab' mich mal über helicoil informiert. scheint ja wirklich nicht das problem zu sein. 
habe noch folgende Infos zum o.g. Rahmen: 
Oberrohr ca. 5 6cm, Unterrohr ca. 62cm, Rahmenhöhe ca.52cm, Gabelaufnahme 11cm, Sattelstützen Durchmesser 27,2mm.
gruß, tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> Sattelstützen Durchmesser 27,2mm.
> gruß, tom



is normal 27,0mm...


----------



## tomasius (8. Mai 2005)

gabelschaft 1", oder ?
welche gabeln soll ich in die engere auswahl nehmen ?


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2005)

1-1/8"gabelschaft. für`s tretager die seltene 73er einbaubreite beachten. ne alte gabel mit nich zu grosser bauhöhe nehmen - sows wie mag21, eine der ersten judys mit geschraubter brücke oder manitou2/3/4/efc.... halt alles mit niedriger einbauhöhe geht...


----------



## tomasius (8. Mai 2005)

ich dachte eigentlich eher an eine starrgabel.   
welche schaftlänge benötige ich den mindestens ?


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2005)

ahead oder gewinde? bei ahead steuerrohrhöhe + steuersatzhöhe + vorbauhöhe(bis zur klemmung) und bei gewinde steuerrohrhöhe + steuersatzhöhe...


----------



## tomasius (8. Mai 2005)

dank und gruß, ich mach jetzt feierabend. vielleicht trudelt der rahmen schon morgen ein. 


to be continued . . .


----------



## Morfeus (10. Mai 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> 1-1/8"gabelschaft. für`s tretager die seltene 73er einbaubreite beachten. ne alte gabel mit nich zu grosser bauhöhe nehmen - sows wie mag21, eine der ersten judys mit geschraubter brücke oder manitou2/3/4/efc.... halt alles mit niedriger einbauhöhe geht...



eine EFC baut mit 75mm Federweg nicht gerade sehr niedrig...

Morfeus


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Mai 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> eine EFC baut mit 75mm Federweg nicht gerade sehr niedrig...
> 
> Morfeus



die ersten efc`s haben mal mit 55mm federweg angefngen. gab ja mehere soweit ich weiss ab ende 94...


----------



## tomasius (10. Mai 2005)

was sind denn efc's ? habt ihr ein bild ?   
mein rahmen ist immer noch nicht da, noch mache ich mir keine sorgen ...   

 tom


----------



## Morfeus (10. Mai 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> was sind denn efc's ? habt ihr ein bild ?
> mein rahmen ist immer noch nicht da, noch mache ich mir keine sorgen ...



am Zaskar bei meinen Fotos ist eine dran...

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (10. Mai 2005)

und hier eine der ersten mit 55mm...


----------



## tomasius (10. Mai 2005)

äh, welches deiner fotos zeigt denn diese efc (dateiname?).
wie gesagt. 
nur zur klarstellung. ich kann gerade mal dschitie schreiben. mein bikewissen, gerade im retro bereich, ist eher begrenzt . . .   

ihr müsst schon etwas kleinschrittiger vorgehen . . .


----------



## Morfeus (10. Mai 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> äh, welches deiner fotos zeigt denn diese efc (dateiname?).
> wie gesagt.
> nur zur klarstellung. ich kann gerade mal dschitie schreiben. mein bikewissen, gerade im retro bereich, ist eher begrenzt . . .
> 
> ihr müsst schon etwas kleinschrittiger vorgehen . . .








Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (10. Mai 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> äh, welches deiner fotos zeigt denn diese efc (dateiname?).
> wie gesagt.
> nur zur klarstellung. ich kann gerade mal dschitie schreiben. mein bikewissen, gerade im retro bereich, ist eher begrenzt . . .
> 
> ihr müsst schon etwas kleinschrittiger vorgehen . . .



und hier






Morfeus


----------



## tomasius (10. Mai 2005)

also, ich denke ne stabile starrgabel (p-bone) ist besser für mich.
So eine antike federgabeln scheint mir zu anfällig.


----------



## tomasius (11. Mai 2005)

... immer noch nicht da


----------



## tomasius (17. Mai 2005)

. . . so, jetzt ist er da. 

grauenvoll verpackt hat er die strapazierende dpd reise doch ohne größere blessuren überstanden. lediglich das schaltauge war leicht verbogen, ist aber schon wieder ok. 
Also, hier die RAHMENNUMMER: 02910468 ! ! ! Eine 7005 ist NICHT vorhanden !

ist's nun ein zaskar   ich denke schon, dass es ein 92er ist !

gleich gibt's fotos, auch von den chainsuck- spuren   
aber dellen, tiefe kratzer, o.ä. hab' ich "noch" nicht entdeckt !

gruß & dank


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2005)

panthera`s hatten wie schon gesagt nummern mit mehr stellen und vor allem mit buchstaben drin - geh also mal beruhigt davon aus das es ein 92er zaskar zum sehr guten preis ist  sonst gab es von gt keine alurahmen mit festem schaltauge...


----------



## tomasius (17. Mai 2005)

war eigentlich auch schon sicher, wollte nur nochmal gewissheit !  

so, dann mach' ich mich mal an die arbeit. die xt ubrake ist übrigens komplett und sehr schön.


bitte nicht über den flokati meckern, meine meinungsfreiheit ist sehr eingeschränkt   

bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2005)

das sagt vielleicht der falsche, aber vor dem aufbau würd ich mir nen sonntag zum polieren frei nehmen - kleinere kratzer kriegt man super mit schmirgeln weg und zum polieren hat es genug threads hier...


----------



## Morfeus (17. Mai 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> das sagt vielleicht der falsche, aber vor dem aufbau würd ich mir nen sonntag zum polieren frei nehmen - kleinere kratzer kriegt man super mit schmirgeln weg und zum polieren hat es genug threads hier...



...genau, und die Maßstäbe sind ja ein paar Posts weiter oben schon festgelegt   

Morfeus


----------



## tomasius (18. Mai 2005)

hi, hab' heute mal alle mittelchen und schleifpapier besorgt, bis jetzt klappt alles gut . . . aber das ist echt arbeit für blöde ! aber von diesem autosol und nevr-dull wird man ja high. für heute reicht's mir ! ! !


----------



## oldman (19. Mai 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> . . . so, jetzt ist er da.
> 
> grauenvoll verpackt hat er die strapazierende dpd reise doch ohne größere blessuren überstanden. lediglich das schaltauge war leicht verbogen, ist aber schon wieder ok.
> Also, hier die RAHMENNUMMER: 02910468 ! ! ! Eine 7005 ist NICHT vorhanden !
> ...



schaetze, dass es sich um ein Zaskar mit Produktionsdatum Februar 1991 handelt, nicht schlecht.
Schön lieb sein zu dem Baby   
oldman


----------



## tomasius (22. Mai 2005)

ja, bin lieb' und poliere mir 'nen wolf ! werde nachher mal ein foto reinstellen.
suche für die deore xt slr u-brake (BR-M733) die plastikringe, da sie zerbröselt sind. vielleicht hat ja jemand sowas.
ist dies eigentlich eine u-brake. was ist das für ein hersteller:rush (baumarktmüll?)
gruß & dank, tom


----------



## oldman (22. Mai 2005)

jap, dat is ne U-Brake, allerdings mir unbekannter Herkunft.
Es hat regelmaessig XT U-Brakes in der ebucht, je nach Zustand und Anzahl der Bieter hat's Preise zwischen 10 und 35 (dann aber neuwertig oder neu).
so long
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (22. Mai 2005)

und was noch zu erwähnen währe das die u-bremse mit normalen cantiehebeln gefahren werden kann und auch nicht auf das teil was du da hast angewiesen ist


----------



## tomasius (27. Mai 2005)

der stand der dinge: 
bald mehr


----------



## tomasius (11. September 2005)

hallo !
übrigens, meinem schönsten ebay schnäppchen geht es nun prächtig. seine ersten kurzen rollversuche in freiheit wird es wohl die tage machen.   
aber ganz nackt will ich es dann doch nicht auf die straße lassen !   

die DECALS sind in mühevollster kleinarbeit (stichwort vektorgrafik) entstanden.   

wollt ihr auch nicht mehr nackt fahren   
infos -> pm

ist das zaskar in eurem interesse aufgebaut, oder gibt es für die cannondale p-bone doch eine ohrfeige   

gruß, tom


----------



## kingmoe (11. September 2005)

Das sieht doch prima aus. Die fette P-Bone passt IMO optisch ganz gut zu dem wuchtigen Rahmen, allerdings finde ich Alu-Gabeln am Zaskar den Gipfel der Härte. Ich fahre eine Kinesis Superlight an meinem SSP und spüre nach einer längeren Tour deutlich meine Handgelenke - und ich mache keine wilden Ausritte durchs Gelände.

Die Decals sind schön geworden   



			
				tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> ist das zaskar in eurem interesse aufgebaut, oder gibt es für die cannondale p-bone doch eine ohrfeige
> 
> gruß, tom


----------



## Kint (11. September 2005)

wo wir grade bei flachen hinterteilen sind.
entweder jemand verkauft ein zaskar als richochet - oder die haten auch flache endstücke ? oder hatte ich das bisher nur überlesen....  

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ALL-TERRA-RI...182229677QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomasius (11. September 2005)

> wo wir grade bei flachen hinterteilen sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kint (12. September 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> > erklär mir das mit den zitaten doch nochmal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tomasius (12. September 2005)

danke, aber hab's noch nicht kapiert. werde mich mal damit genauer befassen.

letzter versuch:



> erklär mir das mit den zitaten doch nochmal



so, jetzt hab ich's doch noch geschafft. dank & gruß


----------



## cleiende (26. September 2005)

Definitiv keins:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-mit-XTR-Tune-und-Steinbach-und-Avid-Bild_W0QQitemZ5274229871QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Was ist wohl haarstäubender:
Die Anzeige?
Der gebotene Betrag?


----------



## kingmoe (26. September 2005)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv keins:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-mit-XTR-Tune-und-Steinbach-und-Avid-Bild_W0QQitemZ5274229871QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Was ist wohl haarstäubender:
> ...



Bist du 100% sicher,dass es keins ist? Warum nicht? Nur, weil das eine bizarre "Auktion" ist und das Rad so Schei$$e aussieht   

Demjenigen, der das aufgebaut hat, sollte man die Hände einbetonieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (26. September 2005)

Klar is es keins, es ist nur das Bild von einem! Ich sreite nicht ab, daß das Rad auf dem Bild eines.
Es geht in der Auktion nur ums Bild, wollte auf die "booby-trap" hinweisen. Bin mal gespannt wer für x EUR ein Foto kauft.


----------



## tomasius (24. Mai 2006)

+++ FERTIG +++ FERTIG +++ FERTIG +++ FERTIG+++ FERTIG +++ FERTIG +++ 







als ersteller dieses threads möchte ich euch, nach über einem jahr, das ergebnis meiner teilesuche, bzw. meines aufbaus zeigen.  






jetzt ist's in meinen augen perfekt ... fast, denn die xt kurbeln (FC-M730) kommen wohl nächste Woche und das bedeutet dann mal wieder: polieren, polieren, polieren  






kommen wir nun zu den aspekten zeitaufwand und kosten ... oder besser doch nicht, bzw. nur kurz:

beim gedanken zeitaufwand fällt mir sofort das stundenlange polieren des rahmens und nachbasteln der decals ein. hinzu kommt das tägliche abgrasen des bikemakrt- und des ebay- angebots. 






beim gedanken kosten fällt mir natürlich die anschaffung des Rahmens ein. der war ja, wie in beitrag #1 schon gesagt, mit 50  schön günstig  , aber die restlichen teile haben so einiges verschlungen  






nicht selten habe ich wegen der beiden o.g. punkte kopfschütteln, spitzfindige bemerkungen, oder aber mitleidsbekundungen aushalten müssen  

bekomme ich bitte wenigstens hier ein wenig anerkennung  

keine angst, es wird hier nicht nur an der wand hängen! ich werde damit gelegentlich mal 'ne eisdiele anfahren  

morgen wird dann der allererste ausritt im gelände sein (hoffentlich halten alle teile, besonders der rahmen  






danke nochmal für die vielen tipps und anregungen

weitere bilder gibt's in meinem album

gruß, tom


----------



## GTdanni (24. Mai 2006)

Da fehlen mir fast die Worte. 

Das ist ein sehr sehr schönes Rad geworden. 

Kompliment. 


Cu danni


----------



## kingmoe (25. Mai 2006)

YES! So muss das sein. 100% Daumen hoch von mir!


----------

